# Creating a vibration Oven.



## glauco (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey folks,

What do you think about this oven? It already have a motor to create a shaking mechanism:
Idea got from http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=831

Product link: http://saobernardodocampo.olx.com.br/churrasqueira-a-gas-e-eletrica-3-espetos-giratorios-iid-675463461

I guess it would work for horizontal and vertical use.


----------

